
Trump administration sees a 7-degree rise in global temperatures by 2100 - s_kilk
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/trump-administration-sees-a-7-degree-rise-in-global-temperatures-by-2100/2018/09/27/b9c6fada-bb45-11e8-bdc0-90f81cc58c5d_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.1a35bea4b7b0
======
ohiovr
That would make a significant amount of the USA Uninhabitable.

------
A2017U1
Paywalled.

[https://outline.com/WGGMtz](https://outline.com/WGGMtz)

